# My rat doesnt chew on wood need alternative for teeth!



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

My rat doesnt chew on wood or anything like that. Does anyone have any ideas on other things I can give him to help maintain his teeth since they dont stop growing?? The closest thing he eats thats hard right now is raw pasta.


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

chicken bones


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Is he on a block diet? That helps some too. wally doesnt really chew either but his teeth arent too long so i dont worry to much. You can try soaking wood clothspins in juice or try fruit wood.


----------



## rodentmom (Jun 3, 2007)

I use a Snak Shak. Here is a pic on this page: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753529 I actually get mine at Walmart. It's similar but might be a different brand. They don't chew on it all the time but every so often they'll go at it. And I think it may be good for their nails when they climb on it to keep the length down. It's been lasting a long time! A gal I know who breeds rats said to make sure that their chews are hanging on the cage, not down on the ground, as they won't chew on them once they get urine soaked. I use bird toys, too, that have wood hanging off them. They'll chew on these.


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

great ideas!!! My guy will be on the lab blocks soon, Im waiting for their delivery. I didnt think about those being a food way to help the teeth, maybe because I dont have them yet LOL.

Also good to know about no toys on the ground, I wouldnt want to chop on pee blocks either ...lol!

thanks also for the shack info I will check that out :0)


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if your rats choose not to chew the new stuff, no worries, they don't actually need anything to help grind down their teeth.. they brux and do it all themselves  many of us have never used chew toys (myself included) and have never had teeth issues. less chewing = less noise in the middle of the night ;D


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine don't really chew on wood much either, but they are all perfectly fine, as Jaguar said they grind them down themselves by bruxing. But maybe you could try giving him flavored wood blocks? You probably already have, but just in case haha. Mine won't touch unflavored wood.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

My girls like this toy a lot: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753368

They love getting the nut out!


----------



## Kimberloy (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks you guys, as always great advice!!!


----------



## NatRat (Feb 28, 2011)

Super Pet Lava Bites

My chinchilla used to love these way more than any of his wood toys. I don't think they're really long lasting...but you might want to look at them as an alternative. 

http://www.petco.com/product/10770/Super-Pet-Lava-Bites.aspx?Ntt=lava bites&OneResultRedirect=1


----------

